# Fischarten Nordamerikas für den Gartenteich



## Uwe.SH (8. Apr. 2014)

Hallo

Hier noch ein paar Arten die, ganzjährig in Frage kommen könnten.

Campostoma anomalum, Steinroller, USA/GREAT LAKES

Chrosomus erythrogaster, Südliche Rotbauch-__ Elritze, USA / OHIO

Clinostomus elongatus, Rotstreifen-Elritze, USA / OHIO

Cyprinella spiloptera, Spotfin-Elritze, USA / OHIO

Enneacanthus gloriosus, Kiemenfleck-Diamantbarsch,  New York bis in den Süden Floridas

Etheostoma blennioides, Grüner Springbarsch, USA / OHIO

Etheostoma camurum Blaubrust-Springbarsch, USA / OHIO

Etheostoma variatum, Veränderlicher Springbarsch, USA / OHIO

Lythrurus umbratilis, Rotflossen-Elritze, USA / OHIO


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (8. Apr. 2014)

Hi Uwe,

wofür soll das gut sein?
es gibt auch noch sehr viel mehr nordamerikanische Fische die für den Teich in Frage kommen könnten.

das Problem bleibt aber: es werden davon kaum mal welche aus den USA eingeführt

außer den sehr gängigen Regenbogenelritzen, Rotflossenorfe, __ Goldelritze, div. Sonnenfischen, Katzenfischen hab ich z.B von deinen obrigen in über 25 Jahren Aquaristik nur mal Enneacanthus gloriosus im Handel angetroffen

MfG Frank


----------



## Uwe.SH (8. Apr. 2014)

Hallo Frank



Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> das Problem bleibt aber: es werden davon kaum mal welche aus den USA eingeführt




Für die Fischliebhaber nordamerikanischer Arten, sind das schöne seltene Fische.
Hin und wieder, findet man die bei tropicwater.eu, zur Zeit hat er wieder was da von den Arten.

(Soll keine Werbung sein) ich selber halte auch Fische aus Nordamerika, und bin auch immer auf der Suche.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## ingo 66 (25. Apr. 2014)

Hi Uwe,
was für Arten hast Du denn aus Nordamerika.Bin auch n'Fan.Kürzlich konnte ich nach zwei Jahren Suche fünf E.gloriosus erstehen die nun mit drei U.pym...????? amerik.__ Hundsfisch schwimmen.Wenn alles klappt bekommen wir demnächst noch nen __ Kahlhecht...Cool!!!!
Es wäre klasse wenn mehr Fische von dort eingeführt werden würden.
Das ist zwar ne Seite für Angler Fishing and Microfishing Lifelist - a set on Flickr aber es sind einige tolle Nordamerikaner dabei.
Mal so zum Appetit holen...lol.

Grüße


----------



## wp-3d (25. Apr. 2014)

Hallo,

schön sind die Nordamerikaner aber einige nur kurz in der Balz.
Nicht alle sind wirklich winterhart.
Man sollte auch bedenken, es sind Gruppen und Schwarmfische.

Die ersten zwei Bilder ist ein Etheostoma caeruleum, vor wenigen Wochen aus dem Filter geholt.
Die nächsten Bilder ist ein Pärchen Etheostoma spectabile im Teich am Balzen.
Es sind Tiere, die schon einige Jahre dauerhaft im Teich leben.


----------



## maarkus (25. Apr. 2014)

_Micropterus salmoides -  Forellenbarsch_

Den Anglern unter uns bekannt. Sehr schöne Barschart aus Amerika, welche aufgrund der Beliebtheit bei den Sportfischern in die ganze Welt verbreitet wurde. In Europa zunächst nach Deutschland gebracht und von dort aus in ganz Europa verbreitet. Diese Art konnte sich jedoch nur im mediterran Raum etablieren. In Deutschland gelingt es ihm nur schwer Fuß zu fassen. Auf französischer Seite werden Gewässer des Rheins besetzt, was aber kaum zur Verbreitung führt.
Im Gartenteich ohne Probleme haltbar, erreicht jedoch eine ordentliche Größe von maximal einem Meter. In der Regel wird er 40-60cm lang.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (25. Apr. 2014)

Hi Markus,

das Foto mal für den passsenden Lexikaeintrag aufheben - von Forellen- und __ Schwarzbarsch gibt's nämlich noch keins


----------



## maarkus (25. Apr. 2014)

Alles klar. Ist eh schon auf unserem NAS gespeichert


----------



## Uwe.SH (26. Apr. 2014)

_Hallo Ingo
Ich halte zur Zeit Notropis chrosomus, und  die Tage bekomme ich noch 
NZ von Macropodus ocellatus. Die bekomme einen, eigenen kleinen Teich.
Und die bleiben, den Winter über auch nicht draußen._
Gruß Uwe


----------



## ingo 66 (26. Apr. 2014)

Hi Uwe,
ah-meine Shiner hab ich vorigen Herbst wieder abgegeben.Im Mom.hab ich von m.ocellatus nen Pott voll Nachwuchs der mir lamgsam die Haare vom Kopp frist.
Dazu kommen noch ca 100 __ aphanius mento und ca.40 lefua costata.Denen kannst bei wachsen zuschaun.
Hast Du nen FO zu den ocellatus die Du bekommst?

Grüße


----------



## Uwe.SH (27. Apr. 2014)

Hallo Ingo
Sind auch schöne Fische, die __ Schmerlen u. die Orientkärpfling

Die ocellatus schwimmen noch beim Händler im Laden.
Der kleine Teich, für die ist noch nicht ganz fertig.
Es sind NZ von einem Züchter aus der IG Labyrinthfische.

Zur Zeit sehen sie auch noch recht unspektakulär aus.
Da brauch ich mir keine Sorgen machen, das die einer da im Laden kauft.

Bilder der Fische folgen

Grüße Uwe


----------



## ingo 66 (27. Apr. 2014)

Hi Uwe,
vom Hermi?
Von dem hab ich meine damals auch bekommen.Astreine Tiere!!!Traumhaft schön gefärbt und hart im nehmen.

Grüße


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (27. Apr. 2014)

Hi Markus,

__ Sonnenbarsche bitte nicht als __ Barsche bezeichnen. Sonnenbarsche und Barsche haben nichts miteinander zu tun. Die Centrarchidae (Stachelärsche) gehören neuerdings ja nicht mal mehr zur Ordnung Perciformes (Barschartige). Sie bilden nun die eigenständige Ordnung Centrarchiformes (Sonnenbarschartige) gleiches gilt auch für die in der Aquaristik immer mal fälschlich als "__ Barsch" betitelten Buntbarsche. Die bilden nun die Ordnung Cichliformes (Buntbarschartige)

MfG Frank


----------



## Uwe.SH (28. Apr. 2014)

Hallo Ingo

Es sind NZ von Stefan Inselmann
Bei welchen Temp. hältst du deine im Winter?
Ich hatte auch schon einen Bericht gelesen, das sie den Winter auch im Teich, überstanden haben.

Grüße Uwe


----------



## ingo 66 (28. Apr. 2014)

Hi Uwe,
das Problem ist das riesige Verbreitungsgebiet.Vom rel.warmen Südchina bis hoch nach Korea.
Da ich den FO meiner ocellatus nicht kenne geh ich nicht weiter runter als 5 Grad.
Ein Bekannter hat seine allerdings ganzjährig draussen.Wie gesagt-ist Fundort bedingt.
Meine schwimmen ja in isolierten Mörtelbudden auf'm Balkon.Im Winter hab ich dann nen 25 Watt Heizer drin und ne Abdeckung aus Plexi.Die 25 Watt lassen sich verkraften.So kann ich die Temp.gut auf 5-10 Grad halten.

Grüße


----------



## Uwe.SH (29. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Ingo

So schauen meine aus, der hat sich aber, gerade schwarzgeärgert.
Körperschuppen sind schön silbergrau, der Schwanz orange mit blauen Saum und Punkten.

Nachwuchs gab es auch schon, in diesem Jahr.

LG Uwe


----------



## Uwe.SH (29. Aug. 2014)

hier das Bild


----------



## ingo 66 (29. Aug. 2014)

schwarzgeärgert ist gut...........
Hi,
ist aber wirklich recht dunkel.Ich bin erstaunt was für Prügel das werden wenn die im Teich gehalten werden.Meine bessere Hälfte hat gleichaltrige im Aqua.Die sind net halb so prächtig.Komisch.Ist eben doch ein Teichfisch.

Grüße


----------



## Limnos (29. Aug. 2014)

Hi

Früher (50er Jahre) waren die Nordamerikaner, wie Sonnenbarsch (Lepomis gibbosus), __ Schwarzbarsch (Elassoma evergladii), __ Scheibenbarsch(Mesogonistius chaetodon), Diamantbarsch(Enneacanthus obesus) und __ Katzenwels (Ameiurus nebulosus) - ich nenne bewusst die damals gebräuchlichen lateinischen Namen, wahrscheinlich sind sie heute längst andere - gängige Fische für das Kaltwasseraquarium. Aber Aquarien waren nicht die ideale Hälterung, daher, und weil tropische Fische viel schöner aussahen, inzwischen die Beheizung der Warmwasseraquarien unproblematischer geworden war, sind sie auch wohl verdrängt worden.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Uwe.SH (29. Aug. 2014)

*Hallo Ingo*



Die sehen echt klasse aus, hätte ich auch nicht gedacht dass die so schön werden.

Ist leider total verwackelt das Bild, daher habe ich dann, einen gefangen.



@ Werner ist leider so das viele "Kaltwasserfische" heute wenig Beachtung in der Aquaristik finden.


----------



## ingo 66 (29. Aug. 2014)

Hallo,
ich hab seit einiger Zeit E.chaetodon und E.gloriosus im Aquarium und bin begeistert.Sicher sind diese Arten besser im Teich aufgehoben nur sieht man da von denen nicht so besonders viel.Besonders E.gloriosus zeigt manchmal Farben wo manch Südamerikaner blass wird.
Allerdings,-eine artgerechte Aquariumhaltung ist trotz allem möglich,wichtig ist neben der biotopnahen Einrichtung der Standort des Beckens damit eine Abkühlung in den Wintermonaten gewährleistet werden kann.
Ansonsten muss ich Wolfgang recht geben-die sind fast alle aus dem Handel und der Aquaristik verschwunden.
Ellasoma Arten erfreuen sich aber nach wie vor noch recht großer Beliebtheit.Apropo,-ich bekomm demnächst ne Gruppe E.gilberti-freu,freu.
M.ocellatus sind grandiose __ Macropoden.Ähnlich riesige Flossen wie bei meinem großen Bock kenne ich nur von M.spechti FO Hue bzw.FO bot.Garten Halle.
Ich hab dieses Jahr mehrere Bruten großziehen können wobei die ersten Jungtiere mittlerweile schon die Geschl.reife erreicht haben.

Grüße


----------



## ingo 66 (29. Aug. 2014)

Hallo,
hab eben ein älteres Foto gefunden-die gloriosus haben sich leider nich blicken lassen.......


----------



## Tottoabs (30. Aug. 2014)

Nen Winterharter Macropode könnte noch was für mich sein.


----------



## ingo 66 (30. Aug. 2014)

Hi,
tja-ich auch!Leider weis ich noch nicht ob Meine einen FO haben wo's im Winter auch richtig zufriert.
Es gibt die aber definitiv!In unseren Aquarianer Forum ist ein Mitglied aus der Nähe von Dresden glaub ich der 100%tig winterharte hat,seine ganzjährig draussen lässt und auch gut nachzieht.

Grüße


----------



## Limnos (31. Aug. 2014)

Hi

Es freut mich, noch einmal den __ Scheibenbarsch als Aquarienfisch zu sehen. Man nannte ihn früher den "Skalar des armen Mannes", weil Warmwasseraquaristik damals noch finanziell aufwendiger war, als Kaltwassertiere zu halten.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Uwe.SH (14. Sep. 2014)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Nen Winterharter Macropode könnte noch was für mich sein



Hallo Tottoabs

Ich muß mal schauen, das ich die M.ocellatus über den Winter bringe.
Zurzeit habe ich schon zirka 10-12 kleine (NZ) rausgefangen, die kommen den Winter
über, in ein Aquarium. Wo der Rest der NZ ist, weiß ich nicht, es war schon Fische mit 1,5 cm bei.

LG Uwe


----------



## Tottoabs (14. Sep. 2014)

Hallo Uwe,

meinst du das die Sie in deinem Teich so gut verstecken das du Sie nicht siehst oder das Sie schon auf grund der Temperaturen abgängig sind.
Persönlich währe für mich nur ein Macopode etwas, wenn ich ihn das ganze Jahr draußen halten kann. Also aus einem winterharter Stamm. Derzeit müsste ich sonst wieder ein neues Becken aufbauen. Welches einige Probleme mit meiner besseren Hälfte geben würde. Klar ein Pärchen oder 4 Jungtiere kann ich immer irgendwo unter bringen für über den Winter.
Das ist aber nicht Sinn der Sache. Besser Tiere aus einen wirklich winterharten Stamm. Vielleicht siehst du Im nächsten Frühjahr welche von deinen Jungtieren im Teich wieder. Was machst du mit den Alttieren? Lässt du die Im Teich?


----------



## ingo 66 (14. Sep. 2014)

Hallo,
also meine adulten M.ocellatus bleiben def.draussen.Nur in den Pott mit den Jungtieren werd ich nen 15 Watt Heizer reinhängen.

Aber mal was anderes-hab ne Gruppe southern redbelly dace bekommen-freu-freu.
Natürlich zeigen die derzeit nicht die tollen Farben wie man sie oft auf Bildern im WWW sehen kann.
Na jedenfalls ich hab ne ganze Weile geschaut und auch im Web gesucht-ich find nix wo man die Geschl.unterscheiden kann.
Hier wird es doch den Einen oder Anderen"Elritzen"experten geben der mir da weiterhelfen kann....????

Grüße


----------



## Tottoabs (14. Sep. 2014)

Tipp, mit rot sind die Mänchen in Leichstimmung. Irgendwo habe ich mal ein Bild einer Kescherfüllung gesehen. Da waren welche in rot und welche ohne rot bei einander.


----------



## Uwe.SH (14. Sep. 2014)

Hallo

Die alt Fische bleiben im "Teich", ( 190x 120x 1m Tief) nur die NZ kommen ins AQ, zurzeit sind sie in einem
90L Maurerkübel, den ich vor Regen schütze.
Die großen Paare sind recht gut zu sehen, da sie meisten neben, oder unter den Seerosen sind.
Bei den ganzen Pflanzen dadrin, können die mini Fische sich gut verstecken.

Das Wasser hat noch zirka 16-17C die Fressen noch schön Wasserflöhe und Mückenlarven.

@ Ingo Glückwunsch zu den neuen. Die kann man glaube, nur zur Laichzeit unterscheiten


----------



## Tottoabs (1. März 2015)

Was machen die M.ocellatus, im Teich gut über den Winter gekommen ?

Hatte die Tage Berichte von jemanden aus Marl (fast Ruhrpott) gelesen.
Der scheint mir auch einiges an winterharten Aquarium/Teichfischen zu haben.
Zufällig bekannt?


----------



## Uwe.SH (1. März 2015)

Hallo Thorsten
Ich habe hier noch alles abgedeckt, mit Scheiben u. Noppenfolie.
Da ich keine Technik habe, wie Eisfreihalter oder ähnliches.
Ab und an schaue ich mal rein, ausfälle konnte ich nicht feststellen.

Denn Bericht kenne ich nicht, klingt sehr interessant.
Gibt es einen Link? kannst auch eine PN senden.

LG Uwe


----------



## ingo 66 (1. März 2015)

Hallo,
nö-nix PN.....interessiert mich auch

grüße


----------



## Tottoabs (1. März 2015)

http://erabo.de/aqua/?q=Macropodus/ocellatus

Den Autor findest du auch in der IGL und auch sonst wo M.ocellatus

Der Züchtet wohl drei Typen aus unterschiedlichen Fanggebiete draußen getrennt. 
Irgendwo habe ich auch eine Schema Zeichnung seiner drei Teiche. gesehen.
Hat sich auch zu einigen anderen Arten ausgelassen.

Bei mir scheint ein formosa Weibchen ein Spätmännchen zu sein....habe so was noch nicht gesehen bei den Heteriandria....so ein Mist wo ich doch nur noch drei Frauen habe. Jetzt sind es wohl nur noch zwei.


----------



## Uwe.SH (10. März 2015)

Hallo Thorsten
Denn Link kenne ich.
Aber die sind sich, auch nicht richtig grün bei der IG.
Wenn es um die Herkunft geht, da die Händler Angaben nicht immer richtig sind.
Es gibt zwei sichere Fanggebiete in China, bei den Fischen gibt es keinen großen unterschied.
Ich muß mal schauen, das ich hier mal Bilder sende.
LG Uwe


----------



## Tottoabs (10. März 2015)

Uwe.SH schrieb:


> Aber die sind sich, auch nicht richtig grün bei der IG.


Das habe ich auch schon bemerkt.....vor allem wenn es um Betta splendens geht .


----------



## Erich Willems (11. März 2015)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Was machen die M.ocellatus, im Teich gut über den Winter gekommen ?
> 
> Hatte die Tage Berichte von jemanden aus Marl (fast Ruhrpott) gelesen....





Tottoabs schrieb:


> http://erabo.de/aqua/?q=Macropodus/ocellatus
> ...
> Der Züchtet wohl drei Typen aus unterschiedlichen Fanggebiete draußen getrennt.





Uwe.SH schrieb:


> ...
> Aber die sind sich, auch nicht richtig grün bei der IG.




Schönen guten Morgen,

wie mir scheint beziehen sich alle drei Zitate auf den selben Halter,
der dann ich wäre .

Unter dieser Annahme dann eine kleine Korrektur:
1. Ich komme nicht aus Marl(Ruhrpott) sondern aus dem Großrum Tübingen im Schwabenländle.
2. Ich bin nicht bei der IGL aber durchaus mit IGLern in Kontakt.


Nun beantworte ich mal "im Teich gut über den Winter gekommen" für meine Tiere:
Ja, sie sind auch dieses Jahr, wie eigentlich jedes Jahr gut über den Winter gekommen,
sowohl adulte wie juvenile, wie eben jedes Jahr.

Ich habe tatsächlich 3 Teiche in denen ich Rundschwanzmakropoden halte und alles, was sich sonst noch freiwillig einfindet, vom Molch bis zur __ Ringelnatter .
Meine Rundschwanzmakropoden leben immer in diesen Teichen rund um's Jahr, egal ob's zufriert und wie lange. Und das sowohl die Adulten wie die Juvenilen.
Sie leben dort auch immer vollkommen auf sich alleine gestellt, d.h. sie werden von mir nicht gefüttert, sondern ernähren sich aus dem was der Teich und seine Zuwanderer produzieren. Technik gibt's keine darin, und im Winter auch keine passive Technik als Hilfestellung wie etwa Eisfreihalter.

Die Stämme, die ich halte bzw.gehalten habe kann man unter diesem Link sehen:
http://erabo.de/aqua/?q=Bestand/Erich Willems/1187

Echte sichere Fundorte von Macropodus ocellatus gibt es eigentlich nur 2:
- Macropodus ocellatus "Hangzhou Haase 1983"
und seit 2014
- Macropodus ocellatus "Wuxi Taihusee SteIn 2014"
welche St. Inselmann 2014 mitgebracht hat.
Beide stammen also aus dem Jangtse-Delta.
Die Hangzhou sind definitiv in unserer Gegend (Schwäbische Alb) vollkommen winterhart.
Da die Wuxi noch etwas nördlicher herkommen als die Hangzhou ansonsten sowieso aus dem gleichen Flussdelta, nehme ich jede Wette an,
dass auch diese vollständig winterhart sind.

Alle anderen sind keine "echten" Fundorte in dem Sinne, dass jemand sicher sagen kann, sie wurden genau in diesem oder jenem Gewässer gefangen.

Für die Koreaner:
- Macropodus ocellatus "Inch'on Chemulpo Seoul Orchideenmesse Hanau 2003"
kann man aber wenigsten die Region sicher angeben. Es sind Tiere die eben aus Korea stammen und laut dem koreanischen Händler, welcher sie 2003 auf der Orchideenmesse verkauft hat aus Chemulpo.

Ich kenne bisher keinen einzigen Stamm, der nicht winterhart sei.
Einzig die Guangzhou scheinen einen Tick weniger lange Winterzeiten zu mögen (Wassertemperaturen um 4°C).

Mit winterhart meine ich dann unter geschlossener Eisdecke bis 90 Tage scheint kein Problem zu sein.

Aus meiner Sicht sind die Rundschwanzmakropoden, wenn man ihnen einen schönen naturnahen Teich bieten kann eine absolut lohnende Bereicherung.

Tschüss
Erich


----------



## Uwe.SH (11. März 2015)

Hallo Erich

Herzlich willkommen hier im Forum

Ich habe das nicht auf dich bezogen. Mir ging es im allgemeinen über die Bestimmung.
Es gibt recht wenige Stämme, wo die Herkunft bekannt ist.
Wie du auch hier schon schreibst.
Bei den meistem Importen, fehlen oft genaue angaben zur Herkunft.

Ich habe auch NZ von S. Inselmann, das werden aber nicht die "Wuxi" sein.
Die habe ich aber nicht direkt von Stefan, sondern hier über einen ZOO Fachmarkt.
(Bekommen Anfang 2014)

LG Uwe


----------



## Erich Willems (11. März 2015)

> Herzlich willkommen hier im Forum

Danke, Uwe.

> Ich habe auch NZ von S. Inselmann, das werden aber nicht die "Wuxi" sein
Stimmt,
von den Wuxi gab es zu Beginn der Überwinterung zu 2015 noch keinen Nachwuchs.
Der wird erst dieses Jahr - hoffentlich - zustande kommen.

> Die habe ich aber nicht direkt von Stefan
Wäre schon interessant aus welcher der bekannten Linien sie stammen.

Da es hier ja auch um Gartenteiche geht ...
Bei uns hat gestern die Wanderung der __ Kröten, Grasfrösche und __ Molche angefangen.
Die ersten Vertreter sind gestern Abend in meinen Teichen angekommen.

Schönen Abend
Erich


----------



## Tottoabs (11. März 2015)

Hallo Erich,

schön von dir direkt zu lesen.....wie nicht Marl im Ruhrpott....da bin ich jetzt aber traurig.....
Ich war schon drauf und dran dich anzuschreiben und um nach Nachzuchten zu fragen. Marl im Pott sind so 150-200 Km.....da hätte ich die noch abgeholt.....Schwabenländle....ist schon ziemlich weit. :-(

Aber ich denke wir sollten unter dem __ Macropoden Beitrag weiter machen und nicht hier bei den Nordamerikanern.


----------



## Uwe.SH (14. März 2015)

Hallo Erich

Ich hatte Stefan bei Facebook angeschrieben, und gefragt leider keine Antwort bekommen.
Er hatte mir nur da, in der IG Gruppe den Tipp gegeben, das er Fische an das Geschäft verkauft hat.

Vom Aussehen sind meine so ähnlich, wie die Guangzhou (VR China, Provinz Guangdong)
oder die Guangzhou

LG Uwe


----------



## Tottoabs (16. Mai 2015)

Shiner sind blööd.

Da baut man denen ein Kiesbeet und die Biester laichen in die laufende Pumpe.....sah auf jeden Fall vorgestern so aus. Wobei ich kein rotes Weibchen erkennen konnte. Doch anders konnte ich das gemeinsamem Flossenzitten über/an den Sieblöcher der Pumpe nicht interpretieren. Die Brüder haben direkt in die Pumpe abgelaicht.

Was ist bei euch mit dem Shiner Nachwuchs vom letzten Jahr. Bei dem milden Winter müssten doch vielleicht einige Groß geworden sein in den Teichen???


----------



## Uwe.SH (17. Mai 2015)

Moin

Bei mir ist noch nichts, ist hier noch zu kalt, wir hatten heute Morgen 8C Luft.
Und heute Mittag war hier Hagel, ich habe noch keinen Nachwuchs aus 2014 gesehen.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Gladius (3. Juni 2015)

Hallo,

hier mein Neuzugang: Fundulus julisia, kann und sollte ganzjaehrig im Teich gehalten werden.

Gruss Gladius

Medium 29474 anzeigen


----------



## Tottoabs (4. Juni 2015)

Gladius schrieb:


> Fundulus julisia,


Die Seite ist dir bestimmt bekannt
* defekter Link entfernt *


Sind deine Macopoden mit Jungen durch den Winter gekommen?


----------



## Tottoabs (4. Juni 2015)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Shiner sind blööd.


 So blöd sind die gar nicht.


----------



## Gladius (8. Juni 2015)

Hi Totto,

ja die Seite kenne ich. Ich habe meine Tiere vom Autor  ;-)

Gruss Gladius


----------



## ingo 66 (20. Juni 2015)

Hi Gladius,
hast endlich welche bekommen...???Klasse!
Ich meld mich schon mal an in sachen Nachwuchs


----------



## Tottoabs (4. Nov. 2017)

Erich Willems schrieb:


> Die Stämme, die ich halte bzw.gehalten habe kann man unter diesem Link sehen:


Ich weiß zwar nicht ob der Erich hier noch ließt.....aber vielleicht gibt es ja eine automatische E-Mail wenn er zitiert wird? 
Somit die Frage ob ihm der Stamm Rundschwanzmakropode (Macropodus ocellatus) Hongkong Neon irgend was sagt oder ob das eine freie Fantasie Bezeichnung ist ?


----------



## Ulf K (4. Nov. 2017)

Ich habe gelesen,daß der Export aus China,für Ocellatus mit spezifizierter Herkunft nicht mehr erlaubt ist.Da HongKong der Versandplatz ist,der Zusatz HongKong! Und das mit dem neon,naja! Hier der link! http://aquarium-bb.de/index.php/Thr...tus-China-oder-Rundschwanzmakropode/?pageNo=3


----------



## Tottoabs (26. Jan. 2018)

Ulf K schrieb:


> IUnd das mit dem neon,naja!


Nja, finde Neon past .
Bekomme die nur nicht vernünftig auf das Foto
https://www.aquariumforum.de/gallery/showimage.php?i=52876&catid=searchresults&searchid=27527

Ein Mann






Ein anderer Mann und eine Dame


----------



## Ulf K (30. Jan. 2018)

Bildschöne Tiere!Jaja,da sieht man wirklich mal ne brillante Farbe.Aber ich will da offen sein!Meine Erfahrung,je mehr Farbe desto weniger Gartenteich geeignet!(jaja,Etheostoma und Notropis in Balzzstimmung).Auch bei macros so,wenn der Fundort nördlich ist dann sind das auch relativ "graue Mäuse"! Du hattest diesen Winter noch keine im Teich oder?Teichsaison steht vor der Tür!Wirst du ne Partie outdoor setzen und auch überwintern?Oder hast Maurerbütten auf der Terrasse zur Sommerfrische und Zucht?Wünsche dir das Allerbeste bei der Vermehrung!Hoffentlich wird's heuer mal ein bischen Sommer!


----------



## Tottoabs (30. Jan. 2018)

Ulf K schrieb:


> Du hattest diesen Winter noch keine im Teich oder?Teichsaison steht vor der Tür!Wirst du ne Partie outdoor setzen und auch überwintern?Oder hast Maurerbütten auf der Terrasse zur Sommerfrische und Zucht?Wünsche dir das Allerbeste bei der Vermehrung!Hoffentlich wird's heuer mal ein bischen Sommer!


Die Fische waren ja von Privat und da habe ich ziemlich zu geschlagen, das teuerste war ja fast die Verpackung und Porto......6 für den Teich. 6 in das 450 Literbecken bei 24°C. 6 in das 54 literbecken bei Zimmertemperatur.......
War ja November und ich hatte im Teich noch 10°C .... die kamen aus einem Becken bei 14°C. Da habe ich es mit 6 Tieren in den Teich riskiert. Tote habe ich noch keine gesehe.

Im Becken bei Zimmertemperatur ist kein richtiges wachsen fest zu stellen gewesen. Im 450er wurden die Tiere schnell größer. Als dann noch einer im 54er gestorben ist wanderte der Rest in das 450 becken und freut sich da des lebens. 

Derzeit denke ich an 4 im Mauerbüttel, 2 bleiben im Aquarium, Rest in Teich.


----------



## Erich Willems (21. Feb. 2018)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Ich weiß zwar nicht ob der Erich hier noch ließt.....Somit die Frage ob ihm der Stamm Rundschwanzmakropode (Macropodus ocellatus) Hongkong Neon irgend was sagt oder ob das eine freie Fantasie Bezeichnung ist ?


Also jetzt hab ich hier wieder gelesen, Toto .

Also die Bezeichnung ist eine reine Phantasiebezeichnung oder ich würde besser sagen eine Marketingbezeichnung. Die einzige Quelle für diese Tiere ist offenbar auch nur dieses Ebay-Angebot.
Ich habe mir die Bilder aus der Ebay-Anzeige angeschaut, die ziemlich schlecht sind und nicht wirklich was erkennen lassen.
Aber freudnlicherweise hast du oben zwei Bildlinks eingetragen, die ich auch erreichen kann und die einen viel besseren, brauchbaren Eindruck der Tiere vermitteln.
Danach würde ich sagen, sie sehen nicht besonders aus. Im Wesentlichen so wie sie  auch in der Variationsbreite in meinen Teichen rumschwimmen.

Wenn sie wirklich von diesem Züchter aus Honkong bezogen wurden, dann erweitern sie auf alle Fälle den in Deutschland verfügbaren Genpool.
Aber egal ob man sie phantasievoll Neon oder "Ich find sie besonders" nennt, es sind auf den zwei Bildern hübsche Tiere.

Ich habe jetzt die ganze Gallerie gefunden, die du im Aquariumforum eingestellt hast.
Diese Bilder könnten auch als Aufnahmen einzelner Tiere aus meinen Koreaner oder auch Hauer-Beständen durchgehen.

Für den Fall, dass sie 2016 oder 2017 direkt aus Honkong geholt wurden, habe ich diese Linie in meiner Bastandsliste aufgenommen.
Meine Frage:
Hättest du etwas dagegen, wenn ich dich in dieser Liste auch als Halter dieser Linie aufnehme?
Und hättest du dann was dagegen, wenn ich deine Bilder (mit deinem (c) drauf) dort auch aufnehme?


----------



## Erich Willems (21. Feb. 2018)

Ulf K schrieb:


> Aber ich will da offen sein!Meine Erfahrung,je mehr Farbe desto weniger Gartenteich geeignet!...Auch bei macros so,wenn der Fundort nördlich ist dann sind das auch relativ "graue Mäuse"!


Bin mir jetzt nicht sicher Ulf,
ob du dich mit "macros" auf die Rundschwanzmakropoden beziehst?!

Aber wenn du diese meinst,
dann tut es mir leid und ich will da auch offen sein 
So farbig sehen alle Rundschwanzmakropoden aus, ob vom Süden oder Norden. Wenn sie richtig in Brutstimmung sind sogar noch prächtiger. Dann gibts richtig kontrastreiche Masken, die bläulichen Punkte - je nach Individuen zahreicher dichter oder lockerer - leichten dann so richtig aus dem dunkel-schokolandenbraunen Umfeld hervor. Je nach Individuen gibts dann noch kremweißliche kremgelbliche leuchtende Ergänzungen.
Also Rundschwanzmakropoden sind in voller Brutstimmung einfach prächtige Tiere. Beide Geschlechter übrigens.
Und wenn's ans Eierlegen geht werden die Weibchen je nach Individuum wieder kräftig leuchtend weißlichgelb bis gelb, durchgehend.

Die Beflossung der Männchen wird noch ein gutes Stück größer als auf den Fotos von Toto. Die Tiere scheinen dort noch nicht allzu alt zu sein.
Und trotz dieser prächtigen Beflossung und in der Brut unschlagbar prächtigen und vielseitigen Färbung sind es Kaltwasserfische die mit zufrierenden Gewässern zurechtkommen.

Also, wie gesagt, trotz der Farbenpracht siehst auf folgenden verlinkten Seiten, wie sie im Winter unter Eis bzw in winterkaltem Wasser draußen im Gartenteich sich nicht sonderlich beeindruckt zeigen:
Unter Eis; man muss allerdings das Video genauer ansehen, 
um das Männchen zu entdecken: http://erabo.de/aqua/Macropodus/ocellatus/Beobachtungen/Video/Teich3_30_12_2017
http://erabo.de/aqua/Macropodus/ocellatus/Beobachtungen/Video/Teich3_30_12_2017
Ein Tag später, leichter zu bemerken aber dafür unschärfer, 
weil anderer Teich mit aktuell trüberem Wasser: http://erabo.de/aqua/Macropodus/ocellatus/Beobachtungen/Video/Teich2_31_12_2017


----------



## Tottoabs (21. Feb. 2018)

Erich Willems schrieb:


> Hättest du etwas dagegen, wenn ich dich in dieser Liste auch als Halter dieser Linie aufnehme?
> Und hättest du dann was dagegen, wenn ich deine Bilder (mit deinem (c) drauf) dort auch aufnehme?


Kannst du gerne machen. Schicke mir deine E-mail per PN und ich sende Dir die Bilder direkt ohne irgendwelche Eintragungen


----------



## Erich Willems (21. Feb. 2018)

Gerne, aber ich bin zu dumm den PN-Zugang zu finden.

Aber unter http://erabo.de/aqua/impressum?q=contact
kannst du mit auch ne Email schicken, in der du mir deine Email bekannt geben kannst,
dann antworte ich dir mit meiner email ud  wir haben emailmäßig zusammengefunden


----------



## Tottoabs (21. Feb. 2018)

Erich Willems schrieb:


> Gerne, aber ich bin zu dumm den PN-Zugang zu finden.


Kein Problem ich habe dir eine persönliche Nachricht geschreiben wo du mir antworten kannst und auch gleich beschrieben wie man sowas macht. 

Ich versuch mal noch ein paar Fotos zu machen.

Dadurch das ich einen Teil (6) bei 24°C hatte und einen 7 Stück bei Zimmertemperatur sind die sehr unterschiedlich gewachsen. Bekommen habe ich die Tiere so anfang November mit 2,5 cm.
Da die aus einem Becken mit 14°C stammen solten sind weitere 6 in den Teich gewandert.
Da bei Zimmertemperatur einer zwei gestorben sind (Becken war nicht so ideal) und die sich bei 24^C so gut gewachsen sind habe ich jetzt alle 11 in dem 450 Literbecken. Ob noch einer eingegangen ist kann ich sagen......zu viele möglichkeiten sich zu verstecken.

Werde das erst im Sommer wissen, wenn alle in den Teich sollen. Vielleicht ein zwei Paare in eine extra Wanne. Mal schauen


----------



## Erich Willems (21. Feb. 2018)

So,
nun biste in der Liste der wenigen, die bekanntermaßen diese halten: http://erabo.de/aqua/Bestand/all/1187

Rundschnwwazmakropoden reagieren übrigens erfahrungsgemäß empfindlich auf ganzjährig warme Haltung.
Konstante 24°C ist zu viel für eine längere Zeit.
Zimmertemperatur auch.

Sie werden unter solchen Bedingungen hinfällig, mache verlieren dadurch die Fähigkeit mehr als eine Brutsaison Nachwuchs zu prodzieren.
Wenn ich welche im Aquarium halte, dann nutze ich die Wasserwechsel, die normale Zimmertemperatur durch Verwendung von kaltem Leitungswasser wöchentlich um einige Grade (5°C) zu senken, damit die Temperaturen wenigsten nicht immer gleich sind.

>zu viele möglichkeiten sich zu verstecken
darin sind sie richtig gut, vor allem im Teich.

>Vielleicht ein zwei Paare in eine extra Wanne
Aber draußen und  nur ein Paar pro Wanne. Das sollte gut gehen und es bringt einem relativ kontrolliert Nachwuchs, solange man sich nicht sicher genug fühlt, dass sie sich im Teich erhalten. 

Wie du in den oben eingestellt Videos evtl. gesehen hast,
weiß ich auch jjetzt im Winter, dass sie in den Teichen wohlauf sind .
Sind allerdings pro Teich um die 30 Tiere.


----------



## Tottoabs (22. Feb. 2018)

Erich Willems schrieb:


> Rundschnwwazmakropoden reagieren übrigens erfahrungsgemäß empfindlich auf ganzjährig warme Haltung.
> Konstante 24°C ist zu viel für eine längere Zeit.
> Zimmertemperatur auch.


Wie gesagt.....wenn es past kommen die nach draußen.


----------



## Erich Willems (22. Feb. 2018)

Wäre noch spannend zu erfahren, wie die  6 aus dem Teich durch den winter kommen/gekommen sind.

Tschüss 
Erich


----------



## Tottoabs (22. Feb. 2018)

Erich Willems schrieb:


> Wäre noch spannend zu erfahren, wie die 6 aus dem Teich durch den winter kommen/gekommen sind.


Ja, das will ich auch wissen......tote Tiere habe ich nicht gesehen, aber bei einer größe von 2,5-3 cm ist das auch nicht zu erwarten.


----------



## Tottoabs (8. Apr. 2018)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Die Fische waren ja von Privat und da habe ich ziemlich zu geschlagen, das teuerste war ja fast die Verpackung und Porto......6 für den Teich


Ja, die den ersten M. ocellatus aus November im Teich gesehen. Sind wohl die 2,5 cm Fische wohl durch den Winter gekommen. Mal schaue wie viele ich entdecke.


----------



## Erich Willems (8. Apr. 2018)

Na, dann dürften sie großteils wohl auch durch sein.
OK,
entspricht meinen Erwartungen.
Bisher kenne ich keine Rundschwanzmakropodenlinie, die mit Teichüberwinterung problemem hätte.


----------



## Erich Willems (19. Dez. 2019)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Ich weiß zwar nicht ob der Erich hier noch ließt.....aber vielleicht gibt es ja eine automatische E-Mail wenn er zitiert wird?
> Somit die Frage ob ihm der Stamm Rundschwanzmakropode (Macropodus ocellatus) Hongkong Neon irgend was sagt oder ob das eine freie Fantasie Bezeichnung ist ?


Also,
letzes Jahr konnte ich ja nix zu dieser Linie sagen.
Inzwischen konnte ich aber klären, was es mit dieser M.ocellatus "Honkong Neon"-Linie auf sich hat.
Es sind Nachkommen aus dem Wildfangimport über Honkong, den man 2014 bei Tropicwater beziehen konnte.
Diese Linie ist auf meiner Seite als M. ocellatus "TropicWater 2014" geführt.
Die unter der Marketingbezeichnung Neon verteilten Tiere stamme aus einem dieser Bestände.
Die genauen Zusammenhänge habe ich inzwischen bei mir notiert,
siehe: https://erabo.de/aqua/Bestand/all/3862
Da ich deinen Bestand dort ja auch aufführe, brauchst du also diesen nur öffnen und immer wieder dem Link unter Herkunft(intern) folgen und du wanderst durch die gesamte Herkunftsgeschichte deiner Tiere.

Wie steht es eigentlich mit deinen Tieren, hast du den Bestand noch?


----------



## Tottoabs (20. Dez. 2019)

Erich Willems schrieb:


> Wie steht es eigentlich mit deinen Tieren, hast du den Bestand noch?


Nein. Nach meiner Meinung sind die Tiere nicht wirklich Kaltwasserfest. Für das Kaltwasseraquarium mögen die Funktionieren.
In meinem Teich sind die Weg. Konnte nach dem ersten Winter...und es war ja nicht wirklich lange kalt, später keine mehr finden. Habe den ganzen Sommer geschaut. Habe zwar jede Menge Pflanzen, aber irgend wann hätte ich einen Sehen müssen.
Suche nach einem anderen Stamm.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (20. Dez. 2019)

Hi Torsten,

muß ja net unbedingt an mangelnder Winterhärte gelegen haben das sie bei Dir draußen verschwanden. Bei nur 2,5-3cm kann es ja auch durchaus sein das sie von anderen deiner Fische oder sonstigen Viechern wurden

MfG Frank


----------

